# Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens



## dan.rpo (Mar 23, 2009)

Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens  

will this lens focus on the D40?


----------



## Captain IK (Mar 23, 2009)

No it will not.

I believe you need an AF-S lens to focus on the D40


----------



## dcclark (Mar 23, 2009)

You might consider the new 35mm f/1.8 AF-S. It will focus, and it's closer to normal as well. It's not quite as cheap as the 50mm, but it is pretty darn good.


----------



## Captain IK (Mar 23, 2009)

I assume you mean auto focus.  The lens will focus manually


----------



## dan.rpo (Mar 23, 2009)

^amazon has that one for $200. i figure thats pretty darn good for a lens w/max aperture at 1.8......im new to photography, so what do u mean its more "close to normal"? thanks!


----------



## bhop (Mar 23, 2009)

In the old days and on full frame sensors, 50mm was considered a "normal" field of view.  With cropped sensors (like the d40), the 50mm lens behaves more like a 75mm lens when compared to full frame.

The 50mm 1.8 is indeed a great value, but yeah, for the d40 you'll need af-s lenses, which are more expensive. (built in motors) which is why I will never recommend a d40/d60 to anyone.


----------



## dan.rpo (Mar 23, 2009)

hey! no bashing on my beginner camera! i was on a budget! lol 

yeah, it sucks having a limited selection of lenses with the d40. but hey, what can ya do. 

i have the kit lens, 18-55...im just looking for a zoom lens right now, and soon, a wide angle (or prime) with a large max. aperture. the 35mm 1.8 seems a good deal to me!


----------



## bhop (Mar 23, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> hey! no bashing on my beginner camera! i was on a budget! lol
> 
> yeah, it sucks having a limited selection of lenses with the d40. but hey, what can ya do.
> 
> i have the kit lens, 18-55...im just looking for a zoom lens right now, and soon, a wide angle (or prime) with a large max. aperture. the 35mm 1.8 seems a good deal to me!



Heh, heh.. i wasn't really bashing.  The d40 has excellent IQ, and is good if you're on a tight budget and don't want to buy used, I just can't stand its limitations.  Many people don't mind the lack of built-in focus motor.  It just sucks that you can't use older lenses which are less expensive, without focusing manually, which isn't exactly a piece of cake with a tiny viewfinder either (i've tried it on my d70)


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

No, 50 1.4 G will


----------



## LordNikon (Mar 23, 2009)

dan.rpo said:


> Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens
> 
> will this lens focus on the D40?



The 50mm f/1.4 works great with the D40, I have one. My next 2 lenses are the 35mm and the 17-55mm


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

The 17-55 with the D40? A lens that costs 3x as much the body? Good for you. You will love it.


----------



## LordNikon (Mar 23, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> The 17-55 with the D40? A lens that costs 3x as much the body? Good for you. You will love it.



Yes on B&H cost $1,200. But the reviews I read from this lens are incredible, also if in the future I decide to buy another body ( D300 ) I can use it. But I prefer now to buy the crystal and then later the megapixels :lmao:


----------



## itznfb (Mar 28, 2009)

i was actually going to take a picture of my D90 with my favorite lens on it for a thread on another forum... and i wanted to take the picture with my 50mm f/1.8 so i threw it on my D50 and it took me a few minutes to realize why it would not auto focus 

i've also thought about getting the 35mm f/1.8 DX for my D50/90. looks like some DX sweetness.


----------

